# MTB - Nass RAW - 7/19/10



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what the weather is going to do, but if it's not too bad then I'm planning on riding out of Scoville at around 5:45 tomorrow evening.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds good B!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Possibly changing the venue to Stone road, regardless it's going to be closer to 6pm for me tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Stone road at 6, see this thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=79877


----------

